# The storm



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I want to hear some opinions on what you think the storm is going to do as far as birds go? Do you think we are going to get new birds or is this storm mostly just going to push birds out? I have been hunting an area that is just stacked full of widgeons and I'm interested to see if these birds leave and if new birds come in. I just want to hear from someone who knows more than me what you think the birds are gonna do?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely nothing will change. New birds won't arrive and birds that are here won't leave. It is a 1 day storm and then back to the unusual warm temps.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Absolutely nothing will change. New birds won't arrive and birds that are here won't leave. It is a 1 day storm and then back to the unusual warm temps.


What he said!

IF - we get some significant wind with the storm, it might be good to be out hunting during the storm because the birds will probably be moving around a bit more looking for calmer waters.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Probably no or very few new birds. But Thursday morning during the snow will be the best hunting morning we will have so far this year. 
When that first snow comes those birds will be flying 
I think there will be a 24 hour flu going around on Thursday. 
I'll see ya out there.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't swing a Thursday trip, unfortunately, but I'm seriously considering heading out Wednesday afternoon in hopes that there will be enough wind to make them move. I'll just have to see what it ends up doing.

I doubt it will move a ton of birds in or out in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winds in Box Elder are supposed to be around 24mph with gusts up to 40mph. I'm still debating on hunting it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Winds in Box Elder are supposed to be around 24mph with gusts up to 40mph. I'm still debating on hunting it.


That is non-debatable in my opinion. Get out there and hunt! It will probably be one of the best days of the season to this point.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Now looks like no snow. Got our hopes up for nothing


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Haven't been out yet this year but thinking about going out Thursday. Just haven't had the opportunity (or ambition) to hunt this year. 

Maybe someone wants to go out and help me gain my ambition back??:?


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> I think there will be a 24 hour flu going around on Thursday.


I think I might be coming down with something hard... Tomorrow will be my last day of being salaried before I go hourly so I think I might have to take advantage a little.

This is probably the last time I get to say this and actually mean it, but THANKS OBAMA


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Now looks like no snow. Got our hopes up for nothing


I've been watching Box Elder weather like a hawk. It still says we're supposed to get snow. I looked further into it and I guess I've been watching Box Elder South Dakota the entire time. I had planned a big hunt tomorrow and now I'm not sure I'll go.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Northwest winds starting tonight will push new birds in. fresh birds in the morning boy's don't miss it or your going to lose out on a good shoot. I am still debating where to go,somewhere a with a little more cover or hunt utah lake. UGH! just don't know.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm convinced. Maybe I'll bag my swan tomorrow morning now that there are about 7,000 more in the area.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This cooler weather has me all fired up. I wish I was out hunting right now ahead of the front. I will be out there tomorrow without fail. Let's hope the birds will be out there too.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Definitely more birds in Davis Co this afternoon. A lot more movement today. Wednesday afternoon therapy session went well.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I think I will find me a quiet place and see what comes, Wife has some woman stuff so she won't miss me:mrgreen:


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Hopefully it does bring in a few new birds. We hunted from BRBR most of the day today, and even with the wind, not much was moving.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Same here: hunted 2C and killed one drake mallard. Several groups of swans swung by just out of range. Going to try Harrison Duck Club tomorrow and then BRBR again Friday.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

dubob said:


> Same here: hunted 2C and killed one drake mallard. Several groups of swans swung by just out of range. Going to try Harrison Duck Club tomorrow and then BRBR again Friday.


 Harrison by the SLC airport? If so say hi to Carl (Butch) for me


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

So was today the day we've all been dreaming of? All I can think about is duck hunting so I may have to sneak out of here early and see if I can make it in time for the evening hunt...


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Was today as good as it was hyped up to be? I wanna see some pics


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

moabxjeeper said:


> So was today the day we've all been dreaming of? All I can think about is duck hunting so I may have to sneak out of here early and see if I can make it in time for the evening hunt...


I find myself in the same situation, wondering how it is out there as I'm stuck at my desk...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

It was pretty good-the storm definitely stirred things around, at least in my neck of the woods. I was able to limit out by 9:30, would have been earlier if my shotgun wasn't low on aiming oil.:mrgreen: The best thing I saw was a flock of 200 snow geese that came over in a giant V-if that doesn't say migration, I don't know what does! Hopefully this is the start of good things to come.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It sucked! I got nothing else to say about that.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

It was crap. Birds didn't change at all.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

We did not do very well. A little disappointing


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Was an extremely disappointing waste of a sick day.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Managed a two man limit


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Hit up the Turpin Unit on kayaks today. Seemed like all of the shooting was coming from unit 2. Very little shooting on the Turpin Unit. Didn't get anything. Seemed like it was all local ducks and no migration. Saw the huge flock of snows fly overhead which was cool.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yesterday really wasn't the greatest hunt. Ducks stayed rafted up in the middle of the pond, and the swans stayed where they were. I did have a flock of swan come into my duck decoys and managed to knock one down. It was a very easy kill with 3 inch #2. Now I just got to find a good roast or crockpot recipe.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

They were rafted all day but where I was at as soon as the wind picked up im the afternoon they went looking for more covered water. We shot 7 before the sun rose all the way and it was hard hunting after the sun came up. We waited it out for a swan but only saw three all day and they were on the horizon.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

That raft stretched a long way, I'm sure some ducks came with this storm becuase this pond hasn't had ducks for the majority of the season.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

So far it has been a really slow year, 6 trips 1 duck (Had to lay off early in the season for some health issues and then was gone for the deer hunt). Wednesday evening went out to the BRBR and between 3 people we got 2 ducks, 1 widgeon and a gadwall. Yesterday went a lot further from people and did ok. 2 greenheads, 2 widgeon, 2 teal and a spoony. I wasn't being picky. Took all day to get that limit. Also bagged 3 coots with 1 shot. Usually when I do shoot the coots it ruins some approaching ducks that I didn't see, but not yesterday. It was slow for what I am used to, but my best day of the year.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

We had similar success, We were in a new area that I used the spotting scope to scout with and we were off by about 200 yrds but we had a bunch of geese come by us at about 80yrds out and 10feet off the ground. Very little cover so I think we just stood out to much. I need to come up with a better plan to conceal us. Saw lots of ducks over the water. Not to sure if any where new.


----------

